# Found some turkeys



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

...too bad they are on private property! Only turkeys I have seen and it was sweet watching him strut it up.
Now... how do I get this landowner to let me hunt his property?  .


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Just go ask. Tell him you'll leave no trash and the hunt isn't that long, and that you're not bringing all of your buddies. Worst he can say is no.

Also, it looks like you're close to his property so I'm guessing you're on public land. Are you able to see where they come from? Maybe their roost is on public land.

Good luck. Let us know if you end up getting on there.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it is private on both sides of the road. I might go knock on his door and ask him today. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Also tell him that you understand not to shoot toward his wheel lines, livestock, you would walk in, and that you will come back to fix fence/clean up for him in the next month or two.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I found a mess on private land the other day, guess I need to get some Utah plates to make me look official. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Have been keeping tabs on a few groups of birds myself. Monday can't come fast enough.....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome group of birds Kwalk! You know....if uhh...you need...uhh...a packer...err....


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Those are some pretty birds! Hope to find some before the season ends!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> Awesome group of birds Kwalk! You know....if uhh...you need...uhh...a packer...err....


Looks like Johnnycake beat me to the offer...

Great looking flock Kwalk!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kwalk3 said:


> Have been keeping tabs on a few groups of birds myself. Monday can't come fast enough.....
> 
> View attachment 84818
> 
> ...


Can't stand seeing this! My area has way too much foot traffic to see something like this. I got to find a new place. If I go 4 years in a row skunked, I'm coming to your town!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good luck to all of you.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Rewind to yesterday. Stopped at a particular spot and called a few times and heard a gobble. Well we got set up and eventually had 4-5 Tom's going crazy all around us. We would give them little yelps and purrs and they would respond but just wouldn't come in. Had one at a stalk at about 50 yards but he was behind some trees and I never got the shot. So, my question is, how do you get them to finish? Also another question I have is, what is the possibility of me finding turkeys there in the next few weeks as I can't get out next week?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Rewind to yesterday. Stopped at a particular spot and called a few times and heard a gobble. Well we got set up and eventually had 4-5 Tom's going crazy all around us. We would give them little yelps and purrs and they would respond but just wouldn't come in. Had one at a stalk at about 50 yards but he was behind some trees and I never got the shot. So, my question is, how do you get them to finish? Also another question I have is, what is the possibility of me finding turkeys there in the next few weeks as I can't get out next week?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


They will probably be in the same area for the next 4 weeks especially if the hens are already laying on nests. I always thought you were older than 17, glad you're able to get a head start to the season.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nope. 16 years young. Thanks toasty.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Rewind to yesterday. Stopped at a particular spot and called a few times and heard a gobble. Well we got set up and eventually had 4-5 Tom's going crazy all around us. We would give them little yelps and purrs and they would respond but just wouldn't come in. Had one at a stalk at about 50 yards but he was behind some trees and I never got the shot. So, my question is, how do you get them to finish?


I had a good example of this last week.

I had 4 turkeys gobbling within 150 yds - one to the north, east, south and west. That hasn't happened to me very often, and it was a nice problem to have to try and figure out which way to face...

Anyway, long story short - none of them would budge. So, I decided to make a move on the one I could best pinpoint location (about 100 yds away out in a field) and carefully got to where I could see him. I surmised that he was by himself. I called to him some from that spot and watched his reaction for about 15 minutes.

I then decided to shut up and slip up a little closer to him. So I did. And I got to where I could see him and remain hidden behind a large tree. And waited.

After about 20 minutes of silence, he couldn't stand it and started easing to where I'd last been calling from. Once he started moving, it only took a couple minutes and he came right up to me - unaware till I moved the gun over to his noggin.



Mallardhead12 said:


> Also another question I have is, what is the possibility of me finding turkeys there in the next few weeks as I can't get out next week?


My experience is that you can't count on them being in the same location for very long. They might still be there, and some locations are a favored haunt for various birds as they come through. This time of year once the hens start nesting the toms are on the move looking for love - till the quest becomes futile and they move into their summer bachelor flocks.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You can't and won't call them all in. In the past when I have had this "problem" I have had my best luck when I do as Lips did...pick out one bird and hunt him! You may decided on a particular bird because he is closer, or he might be in an area you know is more huntable, or his return calls may just seem like he is more responsive, but for what ever reason, pick out one bird and hunt him. Tailor your calls to him, move on him if he's hung up, show him some love... in short, act as if he is the only bird in town...


----------

